# Do vampires have a preference for mirrorless cameras?



## waday (Jan 21, 2016)

Do vampires have a preference for mirrorless cameras, or do they not care?

I guess if they're taking pictures of their vampire friends, they need to use mirrorless cameras?

Just wondering.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 21, 2016)

I have always found it easier to get keeper shots of vampires with my mirrorless kit than my dslrs


----------



## weepete (Jan 21, 2016)

It's fine if you use live view!! (......Does this mean it should be called undead view?)


----------



## KenC (Jan 21, 2016)

You could get the shot with an SLR, because the mirror flips up for exposure, but focusing would be a problem (not to mention having one's blood drained).


----------



## waday (Jan 21, 2016)

So, is it better to focus on the eyes or the fangs when taking a vampire's portrait? Maybe the eyes, but keep a good eye on the location of the fangs? If they appear to be getting closer, maybe use a UV flash?


----------

